# Seasonal Blowing Of Coat



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't answer your question other than to say that I always say my dogs shed twice a year: The first six months and then the second six months (because they constantly shed)!


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

I found that Parker shed his puppy fur in clumps and a lot from April-June. Then it slowed down considerably to the point that I could go 2 days without vacuuming my very dark floors that shows every little strand. Shedding resumed end of Sept and is in full force now. Not sure how long it's going to last since this is our first year together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think it will depend on your weather most likely. 

I'm over on the NC Coast, last December we had unseasonably warm temps in the mid to upper 70s. My guy blew his coat, it was unreal,he had never blown his coat like that ever.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I find the girls blow coat twice a year, but the boys shed year round at about the same pace. That's not puppy coat to adult but normal adult coat shed. I moved to FL to real heat and still my boys do with a combing daily with very little difference in amount of hair day to day. That said, I do comb them all daily and everyone gets a bath every week. So that may make a difference in that they also get a blow dry weekly. 
The reason boy dogs play all dog parts in long running series is because they don't blow coat to speak of- Lassie was a boy.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

This is all very interesting, and my thanks for the information. My GR is a 2.5 year old male. He gets the works at the groomer once a month to keep everyone happy. I brush him every day and always get a brush full of hair. I use a furminator very lightly about once every two weeks. I also use a rake. In short, my Doc gets regular attention. Our floors need vacuuming at least once a week, but more likely 2 times a week. Personally, I would be happy if this just continues as is year round, but I won't know I guess for a few months. We've had enough chill and cold that I would think whatever gets triggered has been triggered. The leaves are in full change mode right now. What will be will be, but I'm glad to know that there is a chance Doc could stay steady throughout the year in order to avoid two periods a hugely heavy shedding each year along with the normal shedding.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

My goldens only shed twice a year. Once in the spring between Mar-Aug, and once in the fall from Sept-Feb.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

BillBRNC said:


> This is all very interesting, and my thanks for the information. My GR is a 2.5 year old male. He gets the works at the groomer once a month to keep everyone happy. I brush him every day and always get a brush full of hair. I use a furminator very lightly about once every two weeks. I also use a rake. In short, my Doc gets regular attention. Our floors need vacuuming at least once a week, but more likely 2 times a week. Personally, I would be happy if this just continues as is year round, but I won't know I guess for a few months. We've had enough chill and cold that I would think whatever gets triggered has been triggered. The leaves are in full change mode right now. What will be will be, but I'm glad to know that there is a chance Doc could stay steady throughout the year in order to avoid two periods a hugely heavy shedding each year along with the normal shedding.


Is he intact?
That may make a difference. My dogs are all intact except the oldsters.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

Doc has been neutered, as are almost all service dogs.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I feel like they shed constantly - home isn't home without a tumbleweed of hair under the kitchen table. Last year Gunner did shed in some clumps.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

*In the middle of a major one!*

Amber sheds lightly throughout the year, but now that the temperatures have dropped, she's beginning the major one, and by major... I mean, our carpet is turning white (it's a light shade of brown), patting her gets an explosion of fur in all directions, my undercoat rake is endlessly pulling out fur (and there doesn't seem to be an end to it...and above wonders...she's not yet bald from all that's come out!!) and even our cats are sneezing (dog allergy?!) from all the white fur floating their way. I can vacuum all day and it's still a losing battle...

It's horrible. The next big one will be in spring.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

bixx said:


> Amber sheds lightly throughout the year, but now that the temperatures have dropped, she's beginning the major one, and by major... I mean, our carpet is turning white (it's a light shade of brown), patting her gets an explosion of fur in all directions, my undercoat rake is endlessly pulling out fur (and there doesn't seem to be an end to it...and above wonders...she's not yet bald from all that's come out!!) and even our cats are sneezing (dog allergy?!) from all the white fur floating their way. I can vacuum all day and it's still a losing battle...
> 
> It's horrible. The next big one will be in spring.


Piper is too! I could knit a sweater from all the dog hair I'm cleaning up over here. I brush her every day now, and its just a losing battle. Right after a thorough brushing I'll run my hand down her back and out come clumps of hair. I get why people are tempted to furminate their goldens. (I don't use one). I thought it might be because she was going to come into heat, but she has no signs of that yet, so I think its just that winter is coming....


----------

